
Ask HN: Evolution of websites over time - jsegura
I’ve always been quite curious on see how sites evolve. I still remember how Yahoo looked like few years ago and it’s super different on how looks like now.<p>I’m pretty curious to know if I’m the only one who does this kind of things?<p>Do you think it would be useful to see the history (in snapshots) of a certain webpage to see how it evolved over time? If you don’t know any solution that does it, how do you imagine it?
======
GrumpyNl
[https://archive.org/web/](https://archive.org/web/) is your answer

~~~
davidpelayo
Archive it's not that visual. You go navigating through cached pages. Instead,
I think he refers more to how to visually compare two different snapshots of a
certain website. Put a number where it says "two" -> any number.

Imagine a image slideshow of photos you go having a glance at, but with most
important snapshots of a certain media, say nyt.com.

I think it's an interesting tool.

